# BRP 4 cell stock vs. Scalpel 4 cell stock?



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

This is a follow up question for the nats: Can a BRP stock (slot motor) 4 cell car hang with a Scalpel stock (300 series) 4 cell car? My initial thought is that the 300 motor turns a lot higher RPM's than the slot motor, but I am looking for someone with some experience with both cars head to head.

Thanks,
AEracer


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If it is a straight line the 300 would be faster. If You have to turn the BRP will out handle the scalpel and be faster. :devil: The 16D gets pretty slow on 4 cell. Thev 370 that We run in our series is faster on 4 cell than the 16D on 6 cell all in BRP cars.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey AEracer

Hey in this area we did some test of the 16d slot motor on 6 cell and the 370 motor on 4 cell in the same V2M chassis. We discover that on four cell the 370 motor we slightly faster then the slot car motor on 6. 
Tang


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Bud and Tang,
Thanks for the reply, they are running Scalpels with 4 cells and the stock motor at my local track. I will see if they will let me run 6 cells and the 16d motor to compete with the 4 cell 300 series motors.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They should just get BRP cars  You will win since they will be breaking.


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

Scalpels rule!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Rule what,kindergarden.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now Now Don let them have there dream  notice 1 post :jest:


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Grades K Through 12 And You And Any Bud Driver. Come On Down To N.c. To Trd Raceway And We'll Show You. Better Yet Tell Me Were You're At. Lets Don't Hide Behind A Forum And A Thread Lets Do It.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think the onroad nats in Conneticut showed which car was better.... Just look at qualifying and the main results.


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

look who was there representing the scalpels.lol. i know the brp's are good. just trying to stir the pot. we ought to do like a north south kind of thing. oh yeah, i was told that the brp drivers were a bunch of bullies on the track but a bunch of puppy dogs in the pits. any truth to it?? p.s. i'm new to the micro,mini, deal and i wish i could have come to the nats. myself.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP 1/18th stock and modified national champions !!!!!!!!!
Stir the pot elsewere thank You. :wave:


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

why? do you own this forum? if not i'll continue to stir. seems as though i hit a nerve.lol.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Reid>> shouldn't you be doing your homework or getting your diaper changed??


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My car is better is better than your car! na nana nana na


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't look now, but I think young master Reid has poopy drawers!!!


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

six feet six inches tall and two hundred fifty pounds of twisted steel and sex appeal.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

LOL... Now that was funny!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Reid H. said:


> six feet six inches tall and two hundred fifty pounds of twisted steel and sex appeal.


And this is from someone who likes a scalpel..........so how long is you mullet!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> My car is better is better than your car! na nana nana na


Just moving to new page !!!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

why not compare a stock 4 cell buds car vs. a stock 4 cell scalpel? And lets try to keep the insults out!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

good idea... lets discuss the 2...


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

I Said I Was Joking In An Earleir Post, And Proposed A Little Challenge. Then Some People Wanted To Start With The Insults, And If You Were Near Me You Wouldn't Do That, But I Don't Want To Come Off As A Jerk And Not Able To Take A Joke- Kid Looks Exactly Like Me When I Was That Age. I Like T-shirt Mans Idea. Be Men And Step To The Plate And Be Serious About It. Remember, To Be The Man You Got To Beat The Man.


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

TangTester said:


> And this is from someone who likes a scalpel..........so how long is you mullet!


HEY TANG TESTER, I'M SURPRISED THAT YOU CA EVEN SPELL MULLET OR SCALPEL. I WOULD BET MY LIFE THATS WHY YOU RUN BUD'S STUFF SINCE IT ONLY HAS THREE LETTERS IN IT. NOW THAT WAS FUNNY!!!LOL!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TANGTESTER is the only 11 time BRP champion... and a WORLD champion tractor puller.. He commands respect!!!


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

tractor puller? and he wanted to know how long my mullet is. now that's got to be the biggest oxymoron that i've ever heard. you do know what that is don't you?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oxymoron isn't that something that clears up zits????  :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think you're right... I'm learning alot today.


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm Gonna Teach You Something Else Too.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

it sounds more and more like you guys race together...?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Reid H. said:


> HEY TANG TESTER, I'M SURPRISED THAT YOU CA EVEN SPELL MULLET OR SCALPEL. I WOULD BET MY LIFE THATS WHY YOU RUN BUD'S STUFF SINCE IT ONLY HAS THREE LETTERS IN IT. NOW THAT WAS FUNNY!!!LOL!!!


Nope I run BRP stuff because I like to win!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Reid -- if you are going to compare apples to apples, then put the same motors and batteries in each chassis and then run em on the track.

It is a fact the 16d is slower than the big block motors, so that is no comparison. COMPARE THE CHASSIS. But then that was already done at the Nats.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Scott,
He's mad because he spent twice as much as the BRP and got a lot less car.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

ROFL!! You are so right Mike!


----------



## hotspot (Oct 9, 2001)

Can someone tell me why the BRP car doesnt have bearings in the pod??? The brp looks like it has the old bolink style front suspension with the real small springs and stuff.... I would reall like to see some up close pics of the car.. 

All of you BRP guys seem to get kinda defensive and like to make fun of a scalpel, from what I have seen the scalpel is a lot nicer looking car and I am yet to break anything on mine as of yet I like my scalpel.. Our track is looking at running the BRP cars on the oval but we would like to see some up close pics of it..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud has a few pictures on his web site. Bud's cars never had bearings in the rear. I can't speak for bud, but his motto was to keep it simple and have fun. The front is the old style stearing blocks with 1/10 springs. 
The car is simple and doesn't have a "bling" factor. I'm sure Bud will chime in and give you more exact answeres.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are some pictures from the car listed on ebay



http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-BRP-SC18V2M-car-KIT-HPI-X-ray-Scalpel-BRP_W0QQitemZ370012635441QQihZ024QQcategoryZ34063QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Not really defensive, call us passionate.

The car may have an OLD design, but the results speak for themselves.

The car is practially indestructive and is VERY TUNABLE.

I would say if you guys are close to Ohio, take a trip to Freddies and run 'em, or if you are close to 'Bama come run with us.


As far as "looks", the Scalpel does have more bling, but the last time I looked, bling is not directly equal to fast.

I will tell you this, the claim by Scalpel to be the "First 1/18th scale pan-car" is TOTAL BS! They have a pair to state that, but they are sadly mistaken. For them to have been FIRST, they will need a time machine and travel back quite some time.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to agree on that point. Like I said earlier, I first raced a buds car back when Dale Sr. won the daytonal 500.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think I own the first 1/18 pan car. It was made by Delta and came with the first minature ESC. It is called a Pocket Rocket.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW I did not even know Delta made one. Any pics of it?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have the first 1/18 scale car that bud designed its called a cheetah and made by parma i wanted the bobcat which was a 1/24th scale car but never had one


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

okracer said:


> i have the first 1/18 scale car that bud designed its called a cheetah and made by parma i wanted the bobcat which was a 1/24th scale car but never had one


The 1/24th Bobcat now that was a tight design back then with the radio gear We had. 2 servos and a resistor speed control with reverse. The receiver was half the size of the car  I think I have one of both here somewere.


----------

